# Photos from Dub Mania - 6th June 2010



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Evening all,

Here's a selection of photos I took today at Dub Mania (Weston Park).









-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-








-









A few of my Fabia.









-








-








-


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Fabia is looking great mate, love the shots, something about that caddy on the old school rims just keeps me coming back to it again and again, I want!!!!!!


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Your fabia is looking nice as is that white lupo with black on chrome.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

dubnut71 said:


> Fabia is looking great mate, love the shots, something about that caddy on the old school rims just keeps me coming back to it again and again, I want!!!!!!


Cheers mate :thumb:

The caddy really was nice :argie:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Was at the show myself yesterday... was parked just across from where you were, in fact, i think we might have been having a little picnic when you came back to your car and took those pics !

Very nice looking Fabia you have there, was admiring that myself. I meant to take a few pics of the cars in the parking area, there was a stunning white mk2 golf on very wide split rims

Heres mine from the day... hope you dont mind me adding them to your thread... thought it made more sense then adding one of my own :thumb:




















































































































































































































































































































































































































Wasnt the biggest show in the world but had a nice relaxed feel to it... quite new to the whole Dub scene but plan to visit a few more shows this year :thumb:


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Bet you were in your element waz! Black and white Scirocco looks pretty cool! :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice pics :argie:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

'N d fox' - Thanks for adding the pics and the comments :thumb:

I remember the group playing footi and BBQ. Wish we'd taken a BBQ!!

I saw the mk2...it was pretty nice!


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

dan89 said:


> Bet you were in your element waz! Black and white Scirocco looks pretty cool! :thumb:


Loving the Scirocco!!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

some really nice cars by the looks of it, like the golf with the lambo seats and wheels


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

some good pictures there quite funny as just spoted me and the misses in one of them :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

very nice collection of photo's there mate

keep 'em coming


----------



## PIT (Apr 22, 2010)

Really good stuff.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Cheers for the pics guys :thumb:


----------



## rpmdetail (Nov 18, 2009)

Was there also, smaller than I expected but cool none the less. I actually had a quik look around car park and took a pic of ur skoda!!!:thumb:


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

GoodFella33 said:


> some good pictures there quite funny as just spoted me and the misses in one of them :thumb:





KKM said:


> very nice collection of photo's there mate
> 
> keep 'em coming





PIT said:


> Really good stuff.





Auto Detox said:


> Cheers for the pics guys :thumb:


Cheers all :thumb:



rpmdetail said:


> Was there also, smaller than I expected but cool none the less. I actually had a quik look around car park and took a pic of ur skoda!!!:thumb:


I agree. It was smaller than I expected. Nice one :thumb:


----------

